

How to Build a Static CMS with Roots, Contentful, and Netlify - joshrowley
http://carrot.is/coding/static_cms

======
Khao
This seems really complicated and expensive (if you're not using the free tier
of each of the services) for something that could be really simple.

~~~
mjsweet
Maybe Cockpit CMS could be used? Self hosted CaaS style CMS and seems to have
a REST interface. I wonder if it could be used with static generators?
[http://getcockpit.com/](http://getcockpit.com/). I Have been thinking about
this for a while and would love to see it work with metalsmith.io, Assemble.io
or maybe even my favourite harp.js.

~~~
syntern
Thanks for mentioning Cockpit CMS, it looks great!

